# Create your own free forum.



## Gigacore (Dec 17, 2007)

*Introduction:*
This tutorial lets you to create your own free forum in 45 minutes. This includes how to setup free bulletin board software in your web hosting server and configure it. 

*Web Hosting?*
If you own a domain, that’s well and good. But make sure your hosting supports PHP. In case if u don’t have domain, you can purchase it for as low as 800 Rs / Year from different Web Hosting services.

*Free Web Hosting:*
If you are not ready or to wish to buy a domain and still want to create and run your own free forum, there are so many free web hosting services available in the internet. If you still want to go for a free web hosting service, I recommended www.x10hosting.com

x10hosting offers free web hosting service with cPanel and PHP support. 

It has two different plans, Ad Enhanced and Ad Free.

Ad Enhanced gives you disk space up to 2.5 GB but you need to display their ads in your site/forum with 293 x 85 px banner.

*So I Recommended* you to go for “Ad Free” account which offers 300 MB of disk space with 10 GB / Month Bandwidth. This is more than enough to begin a new forum. Though you have a very little disk space, you can allocate attachment sizes and if possible you can encourage your members to upload files to public file hosting services and give the link back in the forum.

*Step-by-Step Procedure to sign-up “Ad Free” Account:*

1. Open x10hosting homepage and click on “Apply Now” under “Ad Free”
2. If you get a few pages with T.O.S, Keep Clicking on “Continue” button and agree all the T.O.S
3. Then finally you will end up with “x10Hosting Service Sign-up” Page
4. In “Step 1”, click on “Ad Free Plan”.
5. Now select your desired domain. For example, yourname.x10hosting.com. Click on confirm domain to see whether if the domain is available or not. If the domain is available, you will get this message “The domain you’ve chosen is currently available!”
6. Click on “Continue Process”, “Step 2” will get highlighted.
7. In “Step 2”, enter your “Account Details” & “Personal Details”. Click on “Continue Process”
8. In “Step 3”, agree the “TOS” and you will need to create an x10Hosting forum account before continuing. You can click on “Click here to register a forum account now.” to register a forum account.
9. Then if everything is correct, you will get this message, “Hosting account signup confirmation e-mail sent. Please check your e-mail for further instructions.”
10. You will then receive a confirmation message. Confirm it. Then if it requires you to wait for few minutes or if you are unlucky, few hours!
11. After the activation process is complete, you will receive an email which says, “x10Hosting - Ad-Free Hosting Account Created!” and it contains your account detail and the link to your cPanel.

Now you have completed the hosting part successfully. And now its time to install the “Bulletin Board Software”

*Bulletin Board Software:*
There are so many free Bulletin Board Software available, such as phpBB and myBB etc.

This tutorial teaches you to install ”myBB” software. myBB is a free Bulletin Board software with decent features and has some good help and support, loads of Mods and Skins are available to configure your forum and its easy too.

myBB Homepage: *www.mybboard.net/
myBB Features: *www.mybboard.net/features

Now you have to download and extract the latest version of myBB software to a folder.

*Download:* *www.mybboard.net/downloads
Version: MyBB 1.2.10:
Size: 1.1 MB

After the download is complete, extract the file using a WinZip or WinRAR.

Now in order to install myBB to your server, you need good FTP Client Software.

*FTP Client:*

I recommend you download and install “FileZilla”, which is free and easy to use.

Download the latest version of “FileZilla” Client from here: *filezilla-project.org/ 

*Remember:* Download the “FileZilla Client”

*FileZilla Client Layout *ScreenShot:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2182/2118084908_60ce79951e_o.jpg

*Step-by-Step Procedure to install “My BB” using “FileZilla” Client:*

1. Open “File Client”
2. Now enter your x10Hosting domain address in “Host” textbox.
For example: yourname.x10
3. Enter your x10Hosting username in “Username” textbox.
4. And finally your password.
5. Don’t enter the port address, just click “Quick Connect”
6. Now you must be logged in to your x10Hosting server. And you can see a message “Directory listing successful” at the end.
7. Now you need to upload a folder called “Upload” from your extracted “myBB folder”
8. Open the “public_html” folder of your server from “Remote Site” explorer and delete a file called “Index.html” which will be created by x10Hosting. And keep the “public_html” opened. And Create a new directory called “forum” and open the folder.
9. Under “Local Site” Directory explorer, navigate to the myBB folder that u have extracted. And open the folder called “Upload” and select all the file in it and “Right Click” and click on “Upload Menu” menu item. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2261/2117308385_eaa0bbe45a.jpg

10. Now the uploading of files will begin and will take few minutes depending on your internet connection speed. Sit back and relax but don’t get away from your desktop, because it prompts for few overwriting in the middle. And stop all your browsing activity for a moment.
11. Then when the file transfer completes, you will get a message as “File Transfer Successful”

Now the Uploading part is complete and now you have to CHMOD the file.

*CHMOD:*
CHMODing is done to assign certain permissions to files and folders in your server. Like: Read, Write and Execute in numbers. 

*CHMODing Files:* 
You can easily CHMOD the files from your “FileZilla Client”.

List of files you need to CHMOD in your server:

*filename -  CHMOD Permission*
——————————————–
*inc/config.php*  - 666
*inc/settings.php*  - 666
*uploads/*  - 777
*uploads/avatars/*  - 777
*inc/languages/english/*  - 777
*admin/backups/*  - 777

*To CHMOD a file or a folder:*
Navigate to the above items in your “forum” folder in FileZilla Client’s Remote Site Explorer, right click on each item and click on “File Attribution” and change the CHMOD permission number.

For example, here I CHMODed *inc/config.php*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2103/2117308725_5dd1488580_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2144/2118086292_0ab5edb159_o.jpg

Follow the same procedure CHMOD to all the other files and folders.

After you complete CHMODing files and folders, follow these steps to install myBB on your server:

*Step-by-Step Procedure to install myBB in your server:*

1. In your browser, visit the URL where you installed your forums, appending /install/ on to the end of it.
For example: yourname.x10hosting.com/forum/install/

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/2117309395_bbd374b957_o.jpg

2. Now you can see the “myBB Installation Screen”

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2161/2118087036_ce9413855c.jpg

3. Follow the steps and when you come to “Requirements Check” make sure everything is “Writable”. This means you have successfully CHMODed the files. Now click next.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2347/2118087370_f3e665366e.jpg

4. In “Database Configuration”, you have to enter the database information. Now you have to create a “Database” in your server. 

5. Open a new tab and Login to your cPanel. (For x10Hosting, you will receive the cPanel address in the mail.)

6. Under “Databases” in your cPanel, open “MySQL Databases” 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2397/2118087830_946a11aa88_o.jpg

7. Enter a Database name and click on “Create Database” 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2120/2117310533_07dc0ed12b_o.jpg

8. Go back, now you can see the database name. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2091/2118088420_6766d58734_o.jpg

9. Come back to “My BB Installation” tab. In “Database Username and Database Password” you have to enter the username and password of your host. And Enter Database Name (In my case the database name is “bloghell_BlogHell” as you see above). Leave the remaining as it is. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2340/2117311787_8a6d4b0fbf_o.jpg

10. Then Click on Next.

11. Now the table creation takes place. And will finally receive this message, “All tables have been created, click Next to populate them.”

12. From now, read the messages and keep clicking next. Until you get “Board Configuration” page. 

13. In “Board Configuration” page, enter all the Board Name and Website Name and its URLs

*Cookie Settings:*
Cookie Domain: This is the domain or subdomain that contains your forum. Usually a period/dot (”*.*”) is placed in front of this domain/subdomain in order to include all of its subdomains
Cookie Path: This is the path from the root of your domain to your forum directory. The starting slash and ending slash should be included.

Examples:
1. If you forum URL is: **www.myforum.com/* then your cookie domain must be: *.myforum.com* and the cookie path must be */*

2. If your forum URL is: **www.mysite.com/forum/* then your cookie domain must be *.mysite.com* and the cookie path must be */forum/*

3. If your forum URL is: **yourforum.yoursite.com/forum/ *then your cookie domain must be *.yourforum.yoursite.com* and the cookie path must be */forum/*
If you are on x10Hosting, then you should follow the third example. 

In my case, the Cookie Domain is *.bloghell.x10hosting.com* and the Cookie Path is */forum/*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2329/2117312133_0d88b5d02d_o.jpg

After you enter all the details, click next and create the admin ID and click next to complete the setup. Then you will get the finish setup screen and you have completed the installation successfully. Now you can open your new forum and login to your admin account!

When you follow this tutorial, your forum URL will be: 


```
*yourname.x10hosting.com/forum
```
But when you visit, *yourname.x10hosting.com, you get a directory listing because you had deleted the index.html at the beginning. So u can create your own webpage and name it as index.html using any html editors and upload it to the public_html folder using your FTP Client. Or if not you can just login to your cPanel and setup a redirect.

Via: My Blog

Thanks for reading my tutorial. If you find this useful, digg this tutorial.

Download PDF Version of this tutorial.

*Warning:* After creating your own forums, you are not allowed to spam here. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## utsav (Dec 17, 2007)

good tut.its great for noobs out here who wanna know abt hosting in detail becoz there r many things to be known to start forum


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 17, 2007)

Are you sure that x10hosting allows all functions of PHP. I never got any CMS or foum to run on their site. I had installed them using Fantastico Deluxe.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 17, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> Are you sure that x10hosting allows all functions of PHP. I never got any CMS or foum to run on their site. I had installed them using Fantastico Deluxe.



yeah.. see this

*gigasmilies.x10hosting.com/forum/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2007)

great effort on writting all stuff down


----------



## hahahari (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are serious and also have a good plan for the forums [any other sites]..........PM me I will hook you up with a ORIGINAL domain name and hosting [All ads by me.........Non intrusive ads] [All other control will be yours.I will not interfear in your INSITE matters]

I hope I dont get bombed by PM 

**I aint kidding

PS-I have a myspace related domain name which I would love to get developed
also some other domains which I would love to have developed

SO PM ME IF YOU ARE SERIOUS

mods I ope the above post is not wrong


----------



## anandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Awesome tut ! As usual !


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great guide.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
This should be made sticky.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks guys...

if anyone is interested in buying own domain, can contact ravi_9793


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 17, 2007)

great tut buddy..really appreciable


----------



## adi007 (Dec 18, 2007)

great work giga..
this should be made sticky..


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks... mods have to decide that


----------



## Pathik (Dec 18, 2007)

Forum-making for Dummies..


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Forum-making for Dummies..



Lol... call it for n00bs


----------



## satyamy (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## swapcool (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2007)

if it was not locked, this post could have won GOTW...

I feel the ad enhanced option looks really good, if the ads are family friendly, unlike some others...


----------



## nvidia (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tut Gigacore


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 18, 2007)

W00t! AWESOME TUTORIAL DUDE!


----------



## azzu (Dec 18, 2007)

really nice and Helpfull


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 18, 2007)

thanks... may be this tut will come handy in future!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

its good to see this tut is useful *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/chris19.gif


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

This tutorial shld be in Next issue of Digit Mag...

Isn't it guyz ??

gr8 work Giga  Keep it up !!


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 18, 2007)

^They should also include a MyBB package and a XAMMP pachage so that once can try out various stuff on their PC itself. I follow that practice. I can experience all stuff on my PC itself without having to connect to the internet and upload numerous files.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> ^They should also include a MyBB package and a XAMMP pachage so that once can try out various stuff on their PC itself. I follow that practice. I can experience all stuff on my PC itself without having to connect to the internet and upload numerous files.


yeh.. we Dial-up users have to follow this..


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

Its just around 2.5 MB.. so it shouldn't take more than 30 Minutes on dial-up


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Its just around 2.5 MB.. so it shouldn't take more than 30 Minutes on dial-up


It's not about Downloading the software, but also for Uploading and configuring server too !!


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 18, 2007)

Garbage said:
			
		

> It's not about Downloading the software, but also for Uploading and configuring server too !!



Well uploading may be the difficult part, but to configure u dont need a broadband..

for ur information, my connection is CDMA 1x (144+ Kbps)


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 18, 2007)

great work dude!!
thanks for tut!! wil cum handy someday


----------



## Garbage (Dec 18, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Well uploading may be the difficult part, but to configure u dont need a broadband..
> 
> for ur information, my connection is CDMA 1x (144+ Kbps)


And I'm on 56Kbps Dial-up 
It was Broadband year 2007. Ended without BroadBand...


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 18, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> Well uploading may be the difficult part, but to configure u dont need a broadband..
> 
> for ur information, my connection is CDMA 1x (144+ Kbps)


But atleast dial-up users can do it peacefully without worrying about their bills, moreover, it will be very fast!


----------



## blueshift (Dec 19, 2007)

Very good tut Gigacore.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Dec 19, 2007)

nice tut buddy..!!!
wanting it since months.


----------



## axxo (Dec 19, 2007)

i appreciate your effort in spending time for this clean tutorial...now i have to find a tutorial to drive all those xxx traffics to newly created forum.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 19, 2007)

hey giga, can u tell me on wich hosting site is ur forum created???- *www.pcchitchat.com/forum/


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> hey giga, can u tell me on wich hosting site is ur forum created???-



i dont know the host, but the server is in france


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 19, 2007)

nahi i mean tht frm wich site did u take hosting and for how much


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

yo.. man... thats not a site.. thats a fully blown domain and webspace


----------



## axxo (Dec 19, 2007)

@gigacore when did you switch to phpbb3 frm mybb? what do you mean by fully blown domain + space?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 19, 2007)

wen will the confirmation come?????


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2007)

^ it takes time.. for me when i created this tut.. it said 102 minutes... but they sent the next day after i submitted..!!


----------



## suyashpandit (Dec 21, 2007)

giga bro thanks for such a great effort and helping us

but here is a lil prob plz solve it  

i hav created database with diffrent username but not working man 

u can see in the pics
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/9421/sssssssqr1.jpg

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/1812/sajr7.jpg

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6010/imagejt3.jpg


i know u can resolve it "this is your left hands game"


----------



## victor_rambo (Dec 21, 2007)

^ as afar as I can see, the database sandeep_FunMasti does not have the use sandeep or sandeep_sandeep. Thay are for the other database. First create the users and then try again


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> yo.. man... thats not a site.. thats a fully blown domain and webspace


WAt else does site mean?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey how do i change the file attribute of uploads-it is a folder

it is nt changing only it remain 755 when i check again


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 22, 2007)

@ pathiks... funky *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif

@ suyashpandit, you should give the database username and password in the setup.... you need to enter ur x10hosting or ur hosting's username and cpanel

delete all the database and create only one database called "sandeep_funmasti"... if u are the only database user.. better dont create any database user


----------



## suyashpandit (Dec 22, 2007)

problem solved dude

that was not the real prob

i contact to x10 admin he guide me 

that change the "loclhost" to "domain name.x10hosting.com"

and now i have the forum 


but you are the best u guide me  

i more help plz i want to add google adsense's ads can i??

if yes then how can i?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 22, 2007)

@ suyashpandit.. good buddy.. have a nice time with ur forum !

and regarding the adsense.. see this thread.. some good discussion:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67138&highlight=Adsense


----------



## suyashpandit (Dec 30, 2007)

*Heloo Gigacore*


*help me where can i put adsense HTML code into my forum*

*i really need your help*


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 30, 2007)

suyashpandit said:


> *Heloo Gigacore*
> 
> 
> *help me where can i put adsense HTML code into my forum*
> ...



You need to install a plugin. Details on how to install and configure is given with the plugin.....

*mods.mybboard.net/view/inline-ads-1.2


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2007)

Its is a big co-incidence that I bought my domain on 30th November, registered on x10hosting the next day and got my MyBB forum running the same day. Moreover, I also use FileZilla as the FTP client.


----------



## yy17616422 (Dec 31, 2007)

〖^o^〗^o^ 〖^o^〗
Fate-Stay Night
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

^^ @askashish.blogspot.com
You should not quote such long posts......


----------



## hahahari (Dec 31, 2007)

^quite true


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

*askashish.blogspot.com* needs to edit it.


----------



## pushkar (Dec 31, 2007)

One suggestion - use SMF for forum software instead of phpBB/myBB. It is better and safer than phpBB. If you are using phpBB, disable HTML in posting.


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2007)

I haven't used SMF but MyBB is surely better than phpBB if we are talking about features. But phpBB has better and more themes available.


----------



## mughal (Dec 31, 2007)

if i make one would u join it?????


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 1, 2008)

^ are u spamming here ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37a.gif


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 9, 2008)

*Step-by-Step Procedure to install myBB in your server:

*1. In your browser, visit the URL where you installed your forums, appending /install/ on to the end of it.
For example: yourname.x10hosting.com/forum/install/


ey.. after diz i couldnt install forum.. i dunno y.. plz help guyz....


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2008)

^ wat happened next ?


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 10, 2008)

nothin the page is not opening..... ! i have tried alot.....


----------



## utsav (Jan 10, 2008)

Which page u r trying to access


----------



## nvidia (Jan 10, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> *Step-by-Step Procedure to install myBB in your server:
> 
> *1. In your browser, visit the URL where you installed your forums, appending /install/ on to the end of it.
> For example: yourname.x10hosting.com/forum/install/
> ...


If you have installed the forum before then delete the file named "lock" in your install directory...
Just remove the last slash and try if you havent installed before....
yourname.x10hosting.com/forum/install


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 11, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> If you have installed the forum before then delete the file named "lock" in your install directory...
> Just remove the last slash and try if you havent installed before....
> yourname.x10hosting.com/forum/install


 
ey can u tell me where i cant find tat file i mean LOCK File 
in which folder...??
caz i count enter in the install page..


----------



## nvidia (Jan 11, 2008)

^^Goto the directory in the server where you have uploaded the files. There goto the install folder. There will be a file named "lock" Delete it and then install your forum again.
This file will be there only if you have installed the forum before.


----------



## New (Jan 12, 2008)

@giga
I have one basic doubt.U have mentioned in tut that" * I Recommended* you to go for “Ad Free” account which offers 300 MB of disk space with 10 GB / Month Bandwidth.".What happens if bandwidth crosses more than that? Will they charge for it? I know this is a silly question,but I don't have any knowledge regarding sites.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 12, 2008)

New said:


> What happens if bandwidth crosses more than that? Will they charge for it? I know this is a silly question,but I don't have any knowledge regarding sites.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif



your website will get a default error page..set my host provider.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 12, 2008)

New said:


> @giga
> I have one basic doubt.U have mentioned in tut that" * I Recommended* you to go for “Ad Free” account which offers 300 MB of disk space with 10 GB / Month Bandwidth.".What happens if bandwidth crosses more than that? Will they charge for it? I know this is a silly question,but I don't have any knowledge regarding sites.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif


It is very unlikely that you transfer more than 10 Gb data unless you plan to have a VERY BIG site Eg: A full blown file sharing server!


----------



## New (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replays..Planning to start a new site in my name*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 12, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Goto the directory in the server where you have uploaded the files. There goto the install folder. There will be a file named "lock" Delete it and then install your forum again.
> This file will be there only if you have installed the forum before.


 
thkz 4 de reply... but i havent install forum...
den also itz not opening ...... 
is dere ny other soln ??

tell me should i share my domain ???


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 14, 2008)

??? Guyz Reply !! M Waitin


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 14, 2008)

vivekrules said:


> thkz 4 de reply... but i havent install forum...
> den also itz not opening ......
> is dere ny other soln ??
> 
> tell me should i share my domain ???


Please explain in details......
Also please avoid short words.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 14, 2008)

and also tell wat exactly is the problem


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 15, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Please explain in details......
> Also please avoid short words.


 
okay .. 
well i have dont all procedure till
---------------------------------------
*Step-by-Step Procedure to install myBB in your server:

*1. In your browser, visit the URL where you installed your forums, appending /install/ on to the end of it.
For example: yourname.x10hosting.com/forum/install/
---------------------------------------
after this iam goin to the install link.. itz say.. the page cannot be open..
i dont know why it is not opening..
tell me should i tell you my site name ? or my username ???
hope now u got it wat m want to say !!


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^There is some problem with x10hosting...
My advice: Get away from those people.


----------



## salilrane (Jan 15, 2008)

MyBB Error

MyBB has generated a critical error and as a result cannot function correctly.

	MyBB Said:


		Error Code: install_directory

		The install directory (install/) still exists on your server and is not locked. To access MyBB please either remove this directory or create an empty file in it called 'lock'.


	Please try clicking the Refresh button in your web browser to see if this corrects this problem.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

this is error i am getting


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^Even i get the same thing. There is some problem with compatibility with x10hosting servers...
Better stay away from x10hosting....


----------



## ico (Jan 15, 2008)

Try using phpBB3 if MyBB 1.2 doesn't work out. My MyBB forum is working fine with x10hosting since 1.5 month.


----------



## nvidia (Jan 15, 2008)

^^I agree.. I use phpBB2 and its easy to set up in x10hosting... But the x10hosting servers always have some problem with MySQL so it wont work most of the times....


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 15, 2008)

x10hosting has a php problem for old and few accounts. the php version can be upgraded/fixed from your account profile.


----------



## salilrane (Jan 15, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> ^^Even i get the same thing. There is some problem with compatibility with x10hosting servers...
> Better stay away from x10hosting....



i m not on x10hosting....

they had some maintaince .. hence it will take some time to signup 

i moved to another 

my2gig.com ..its same free wth PHP sql support


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

when i had done this for the first time, i did it by reading the manuals.  !

one more thing- MyBB is not a product licensed by OSF. phpBB3 roccks


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 16, 2008)

^ yup, phpBB3 is good, I agree. But u need to work on codes for customizing some stuff. Which few people wont like to do so. myBB 1.40 will have almost all the features of phpBB3 Gold. Morethan that phpBB3 is heavy on resource, takes 8+ MB. where as myBB takes a mere 3 MB.


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 16, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ yup, phpBB3 is good, I agree. But u need to work on codes for customizing some stuff. Which few people wont like to do so. myBB 1.40 will have almost all the features of phpBB3 Gold. Morethan that phpBB3 is heavy on resource, takes 8+ MB. where as myBB takes a mere 3 MB.


enable Gzip compression!


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 16, 2008)

well.. okay.. now m out of here.. !.. caz i think it ill be better i do diz stuff after my xam.. so after my exam frenz do help me to make new forum .. lolzz


----------



## nvidia (Jan 16, 2008)

^^Sure... Just let us know when your exam will get over


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome tut, but for newbies this could help (i am not advertising )
*www.phpbb3now.com/
*Phpbb3now.com* offers a more dependable forum hosting solution than any other host around. It offers more features to customize your forum than any other host. Phpbb3now.com has an easy to use administration panel and a user friendly installation process, which allows you to have a forum set up in few seconds. 

Free Forum Phpbb3now.com delivers all they promised. No ad means no ad, Free Forum means totally FREE, with free upgrades. Free Forum Phpbb3now.com offers free phpbb3 forum hosting. Create your free forum thanks to the best free forum host for your phpbb3 free forum. 

get a cool domain name like <yourname>.forumaster.net .fourmer.net coolforum.net etc


It provides several themes to chose from, is ad-free and u can customize a lot..........

NO LIMIT OF POSTS, MEMBERS, AND SIZE
and the best thing is that u create a forum within 5 minutes


----------



## adi007 (Jan 17, 2008)

^^wow exellent site..
Boon for those who have no net connection in home..(like me)coz no need to upload...
Thanks Harry Potter for the site..
now i can create my own forum...


----------



## axxo (Jan 17, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> Awesome tut, but for newbies this could help (i am not advertising )
> *www.phpbb3now.com/
> *Phpbb3now.com* offers a more dependable forum hosting solution than any other host around. It offers more features to customize your forum than any other host. Phpbb3now.com has an easy to use administration panel and a user friendly installation process, which allows you to have a forum set up in few seconds.
> 
> ...



what customization? will i be able to include mods downloaded from phpbb3.com?


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2008)

axxo said:


> what customization? will i be able to include mods downloaded from phpbb3.com?


hehe. obviously no. usually such service providers don't provide the FTP service which is very much required to install mods in phpbb.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 18, 2008)

and they will place their ads all over the forum


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 18, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> and they will place their ads all over the forum


yeah true. having a forum on your paid hosting (if you have one) or on a freehost which doesn't put ads is better.


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 27, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> and they will place their ads all over the forum


You did not read CAREFULLY !

It is AD-FREE Forum
plus it got some cool collection of themes


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> You did not read CAREFULLY !
> 
> It is AD-FREE Forum
> plus it got some cool collection of themes



It was written that it is no-add free forum which means their are adds....
But i don't find any adds........
Look at this and plz sign up-ultimatedownload.forumonster.net


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

^ It means 
NO - ADS
FREE FORUM


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

is it phpB 3 Olympus   ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

@big daddy.
please change the theme. Instead of these u can opt for silverlight themes which look cool

And Enable permission for registered users and guests to view forum boards and topics


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Feb 18, 2008)

ihave done it....  Plz register and make it a good forum like thinkdigit......

site- ultimatetech.forumonster.net


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 18, 2008)

^ lol.. u are spamming..  (not really.. though)


----------



## elenec (Mar 11, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> When you follow this tutorial, your forum URL will be:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



help me man
as i am not able to my forum it give me error "*Fatal error*:  SUHOSIN - Use of eval is forbidden by configuration in */home/gfx/public_html/forum/global.php(251) : eval()'d code* on line *251"

*just have a look at this *graphicslounge.elementfx.com/ and tell what changes i need to do in index file which was delete at the begining of the tutorial


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2008)

^
1. Copy the below PHP code text and save it to a file named "eval.php". Upload this file to the home directory of your server

```
<?php
$string = 'cup';
$name = 'coffee';
$str = 'This is a $string with my $name in it.';
eval("\$str = \"$str\";");
echo $str;
?>
```

2. Access that file by typing it address(eg: *graphicslounge.elementfx.com/eval.php )

You should be able to read the following text:


> This is a cup with my coffee in it.



If you are NOT able to read it, it probably means that eval() function has been disabled(it is sometimes disabled for safety purposes).

If you are able to read it, then you may need to replace the global.php file. Try uploading it from the "upload" folder in the extracted archive.


----------



## elenec (Mar 13, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^
> 1. Copy the below PHP code text and save it to a file named "eval.php". Upload this file to the home directory of your server
> 
> ```
> ...



please tell how to enable eval()? as i am not able to view the result


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 13, 2008)

i don't know..may be anyone of you have seen this site...but its cool forum site...

*www.nabble.com/

nabble provides free forums ..You just need to register.. and its all free...

Many tech and open source forums are hosted here...Its a very big database..you can also search forums for help on specific topics.

Paarth.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 13, 2008)

elenec said:


> please tell how to enable eval()? as i am not able to view the result


I don't think you can do it. The administrators of x10hosting have to enable it.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

request the x10 admins to do that


----------



## lostboy_1 (Mar 13, 2008)

hw abt just creating it in forumer.com or forumotion.com


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 13, 2008)

^ you wont get the complete control of forum files. So you are limited. Forumotion will place their google ads in ur forums which looks ugly. But where as installing a forum in ur webspace / server gives u the max control over the board. If you feel URL is wierd to share, shorten it using www.co.cc and redirect it.


----------



## hsr (Apr 10, 2008)

giga i face these probs,

error 1:
*skreem.exofire.net/error1.jpg
this is when i type my address into my url bar. not getting any forum.


error 2:
*skreem.exofire.net/error2.jpg
this is when i try to login to my admin account via /forum/admin  and after entering password !
what hav i done wrong?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 14, 2008)

^
1. The first error you get is because the hosting company has disabled the eval() function on their servers.
2. The second error is because sending emails through PHP on their servers is also disabled. You may be entering incorrect username and/or password. Due to this, the MyBB software is trying to send and email to the administrator about it. This is why you get the error.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 20, 2008)

So does that mean that hosting myBB forum is not posible on x10hosting ?
Any more good forum ? should i take phpbb3 instead?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

^yes, You will not be able to host MyBB on x10hostng because every script of theirs uses eval() function.

I am not sure if it will run phpBB smoothly.

You can get more help from their support forums.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> So does that mean that hosting myBB forum is not posible on x10hosting ?
> Any more good forum ? should i take phpbb3 instead?


also try Simple Machines Forum (simplemachines.org)


_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 20, 2008)

i decided to install phpbb3. Now i have downloaded phpbb3 latest version, i uploaded all the files inside into /forum/ directory . Now when i open my forum , that is 1234.x10hosting.com/forum/ then it redirects to 1234.x10hosting.com/forum/install/index.php and it is A BLANK PAGE .Now i think i had not uninstalled mybb correctly.Now what to do?

also tell me how to install this theme. *demo.phpbb3styles.net/Black+Pearl
I use FileZilla

Also tell me some other good adfree free host


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

^Had you used the same directory for installing phpBB in which you also intalled MyBB? Did you delete the MyBB before installing phpBB

and btw,1234.x10hosting.com ain't working!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 20, 2008)

@The Conqueror
I guess x10hosting.com is having a lot of problems these days. that blank php page is probably bcos of a low memory limit for php files...

try other free webhosts here www.freewebhostingtalk.com


@rohan
he might have used that '1234' just for example  

_


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

^ya even I thought so but since he didn't mention it clearly., i thought........


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 20, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> ^ya even I thought so but since he didn't mention it clearly., i thought........


oops! that was an example hehe
and ok now i have solved the doubt, gagan told me about CHMOD 777, i had forgotten to do that but i did that only on install folder.
plz tell me the CHMOD required for phpbb3
Thank You for ur help

also i want to know how to install custom themes and is 300 MB enough for 50 active members in my forum?


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 20, 2008)

> also i want to know how to install custom themes and is 300 MB enough for 50 active members in my forum?


300 MB is way more than enough, but maybe CPU and RAM usage cause the trouble as these forum packages are very resource intensive.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

ok that CPU and RAM usage is not a problem but will it suffice if all members have avatars and all ?
btw can u please suggest some good ADFREE Free Host ?

Thank you once again


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ok that CPU and RAM usage is not a problem but will it suffice if all members have avatars and all ?
> btw can u please suggest some good ADFREE Free Host ?
> 
> Thank you once again


Even 100 MB is sufficient for a simple forum. But if you have traffic, you may need more bandwidth.

Free hosting -> prefer a post to host service..because free hosting for a forum is never recommended. 

PM me if you want a free hosting.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> [...]btw can u please suggest some good ADFREE Free Host ?
> 
> Thank you once again


didn't you see the link I gave ? 

ad free hosts - *www.freewebhostingtalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18



DigitalDude said:


> [...]
> try other free webhosts here www.freewebhostingtalk.com [...]


 
_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah but which one to choose from them ?
Most of them need some forum posts or something else..
you suggest me
host
with
1 GB space and 10gb+ bandwith, Reliable,Fast,

Thanks


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
you can choose anything. see which thread has a lot of views and posts. if you really want a good host just take some time and go through a few of those threads to know how members are responding...

btw I can't recommend a particular host as I have not used a free one. maybe if others who have used they can recommend a particular one 


p.s. forget those 'reliable' 'fast' etc.. those things come only with good paid hosting 

from my experience, I can confidently say that even a lot of paid hosts are not reliable and fast 

_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for your help ..I have PM'ed to ravi_9793 and will see what his hosting plans are and then decide accordingly and if i m not satisfied i will surely go through the Threads


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> 300 MB is way more than enough, but maybe CPU and RAM usage cause the trouble as these forum packages are very resource intensive.


they don't eat much RAM i think. PHPBB 3.0.1 - I am using it @ *www.itech7.com

on my small server P3 box with 384 MB RAM and I don't see much RAM usage may be because it has no traffic 

But it is very fast cus I double compress it first by PHPBB's native Gzip compression and then lighty's compress module and cache the double compressed content.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^
you are using lighty so no problem of RAM.. 

but all host's use apache and forums will eat up a lot of memory and cpu if the number of simultaneous users are more... and caching an empty/new forum will not give a big performance gain  over the already fast empty/less activity forum..

but its just a new forum so no issues will arise..

_


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> you are using lighty so no problem of RAM..
> 
> but all host's use apache and forums will eat up a lot of memory and cpu if the number of simultaneous users are more... and caching an empty/new forum will not give a big performance gain  over the already fast empty/less activity forum..
> ...


yeah lighty is superfast. I have tried apache too which I had previously before I came to know about lighty. After switching to lighty there was a great increase in performance.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

lighty's full use can be know only when you have very high traffic 

one of my VPS is running lighty and another one is apache... lighty one is 26MB RAM usage in idle while apache uses constantly around 100MB even with a few sites lesser than the lighttpd VPS.

I would love to use all my sites in a single vps itself but lighty cant clearly handle many URL rewrites that is needed for a lot of web apps  for that apache is needed..


_


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 21, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> lighty's full use can be know only when you have very high traffic
> 
> one of my VPS is running lighty and another one is apache... lighty one is 26MB RAM usage in idle while apache uses constantly around 100MB even with a few sites lesser than the lighttpd VPS.
> 
> ...


I got a tweak for Drupal from GSearch which makes clean urls happen in Drupal without any URL rewrites!!!


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah for drupal and wordpress no problem.. even lxadmin control panel provides these options (for configuring drupal and WP rewrites) all my blogs are in lighttpd vps only and wp permalinks work well with this method

but still they are done using the 404 error handlers.. not a clean url rewrite like in apache 

_


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 22, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> yeah for drupal and wordpress no problem.. even lxadmin control panel provides these options (for configuring drupal and WP rewrites) all my blogs are in lighttpd vps only and wp permalinks work well with this method
> 
> but still they are done using the 404 error handlers.. not a clean url rewrite like in apache
> 
> _


who cares about how it is done ?  We are concerned only about the result i.e. clean-urls.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^
no.. it takes more time in this method 


_


----------



## nileshgr (Apr 22, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> ^^^
> no.. it takes more time in this method
> 
> 
> _


I have used drupal with clean-urls on apache and presently using lighty with the same.

tried both WITHOUT content, and there's a drastic speed improvement.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

ok So i had installed phpbb3 forum sucessfully and also activated Intermediate PHP on my x10hosting account. Today , i was trying to install some mods and i didnt backup anything and messed up with the files.
Before doing this i had saved the BACKUP from ACP > Maintainence .
Now i am deleting /forum/ directory again and then i will install phpbb3 all over again.

What i want to ask is that if i restore forum with that .txt file, will all the posts remain as well as the registered users ? or all members have to register again ??


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok now that phpbb3 problem is solved and everything is restored.

Please someone tell me how to install this mod *startrekguide.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=1979&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

I did as said and edited all the .php files as told and replaced them with original. After doing this when i try logging in ACP, it says Header limit something message..
Please tell me is there any tool which will automatically install mods with us needing to modify the files ?

or please tell me step by step OR I might not have edited the php files properly.Can Someone please edit the files properly and upload it to rapidshare.

Thank You


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 24, 2008)

^^^^
this problem would have never come up if you were using SMF forum.. easy mods (plugins) and themes installation - just upload and install... all from the admin control panel itself 


sorry I would like to help, but cant, as I have never used phpbb3 for a significant amount of time 


_


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

ok thanks for your effort, and i have solved that problem too with the help of Rohan_Shenoy.....

i have another problem now ,i cant install some mods and i am waiting for rohan_shenoy's reply


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ok thanks for your effort, and i have solved that problem too with the help of Rohan_Shenoy.....
> 
> i have another problem now ,i cant install some mods and i am waiting for rohan_shenoy's reply


M already tryin to solve it. I think I will do a clean reinstall.

Hi Conqueror,
I cud solve that "headers already sent ..." problem.

But sorry to tell you that I could not install the mods. I searched a lot but I cud not find any decent instructions either on the forums or the downloaded files for installing those mods. Also, I have never used phpBB3. I was in a terrible confusion so as to where to upload those files 

I will suggest you that since your board has very few posts now, migrate to MyBB or SMF. I have using them and never had any such trouble. Installing a mod in them has a very neat instruction file. Sorry cudn't help you


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

hey after downloading the mods of which links i have given simply open the .XML source file in ur web browser. It has instructions on how to do it such as which lines to replace in which .php files and edit etc. etc
the thing is Phpbb3 has lots and lots and lots of themes,mods which arent available in my bb or smf

and i dont think that headers problem is solved.When i try to log in to ACP it tells i dont have permissions 
*[phpBB Debug] PHP Notice*: in file */includes/functions.php* on line *3530*: *Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /language/en/acp/common.php:1)*


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 25, 2008)

^
Sorry bout that headers problems, I actually had solved in only in the general area, forgot to do the same in ACP area.

Also, editing core PHP files of the application is dangerous. If you make any mistake, everything could get held up. On the other hand, with MyBB, you don't have to edit any file. This means that even if you upgrade application, your plugins till exists. FYI, the quick reply mod which u were trying to install exists in MyBB as a default feature.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for solving the error of headers in the ACP as well.But now a strange thing happens. IN my control panel there is option for custom title mod (which i had installed ) and it cant be enabled due to some files. I think i messed up with its files and i may not be able to do that again.

Regarding myBB, It is good but the thing is of themes, just check outhttp://www.phpbb3styles.net/ it has hundreds of themes professional and they give free of charge as well.
Also , the members of my forum are tired of registering again and again   lol yes first i had hosted @ phpbb3.com , but as i could not get complete control i hosted it at x10hosting and now again changing bulletin board will be a pain for them.

okay anyways thanks for your help. Now in future i will edit the .PHP files carefully  as well as take backup of the files


----------



## thetillian (May 11, 2008)

Hey can i host a website insted of forum in xhosting if you know how please help me. Thanks in advance


----------



## victor_rambo (May 11, 2008)

thetillian said:


> Hey can i host a website insted of forum in xhosting if you know how please help me. Thanks in advance


yes, you can host a website instead of the forum.


----------

